# dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable   SENDMAIL



## freescottsthoughts (Jan 13, 2014)

Fo*r* the las*t* 7 days my sever has not been sending outbound email. The log below.

What would cause this?


```
Jan 13 15:08:02 kp4109130 sm-mta[11964]: s0DK82sU011962: to=<cyberone123@hotmail.com>, ctladdr=<www@kp4109130.ip-122-29-20.net> (80/80), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=esmtp, pri=31231, relay=mx4.hotmail.com. [65.55.37.72], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable
```

*M*y submit.mc file configuration. *N*ot my real *IP* shown for protection.


```
divert(0)dnl
VERSIONID(`$FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/etc/sendmail/freebsd.submit.mc 223069 2011-06-14 04:34:20Z gshapiro $')
define(`confCF_VERSION', `Submit')dnl
define(`__OSTYPE__',`')dnl dirty hack to keep proto.m4 from complaining
define(`_USE_DECNET_SYNTAX_', `1')dnl support DECnet
define(`confTIME_ZONE', `USE_TZ')dnl
define(`confDONT_INIT_GROUPS', `True')dnl
define(`confBIND_OPTS', `WorkAroundBrokenAAAA')dnl
dnl
dnl If you use IPv6 only, change [127.0.0.1] to [IPv6:::1]
FEATURE(`msp', `[122.29.20.222]')dnl
```


----------

